# Sub in Grand Rapids, MI



## MrBillsLawn (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, i am writting this almost in desperation. I ended up not getting a contract that i was betting on for this winter.... good thing i found out on NOVEMBER 14. oh well, what can you do. Anyway i am looking for sub work in the greater grand rapids area. I have three trucks with three good reliable plowers. I am fully licensed and insured and ready for the snow to start flying. I am also able to operate loaders/skidsteers. Anyone need some help?????

bill 
[email protected]
616-292-8482


----------

